# Any one try the Dutch Colony 1-pound canned ham?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I bought one some months back and think it's time to give it a try tormorrow. The picture on the can looks like it's compressed chunks.

Would appreciate your opinion if you've tried it.

stef


----------



## tonto (Jul 1, 2004)

I've tried it.

It was saltier than the low salt spam and didn't taste as good either.

That's really bad when spam tastes better, but it did.

thanks,
tonto


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I tried one and found the only way I liked it was to cut it into small pieces and put a few in omelets. I didn't think I'd ever get it all used up, in fact, I think the end of it went to the dogs. 

I haven't found any canned ham that I like. NONE at all.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I tried it too as I found some on sale.

Agree with the other posters, Spam tastes better but was able to to tolerate it in eggs and potatoes. Cat wouldn't eat it, my son ate the last of it covered in ketchup.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Long ago and far far away(or so it seems) used to buy a canned ham in the one pound size that was a mostly solid piece of meat not pressed chunks. Can't anymore. I still stock those one pounders but know they will go in beans or with cabbage..anything I use it in I don't salt because they have enough.

I have been buying a good grade of pre-cooked bone in shank ham and home canning chunks or blocks. Better product than commercial canned. BTW; cold pack this without baking the water out and you don't have to put water in your jars.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've never tasted the DC, but used to buy DAK canned hams and they were pretty good -- a bit too salty for my tastes by itself, but great added to beans or eggs.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I have pressure canned my own ham. Leftovers from holidays. It does change he texture, but it is good.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Mmmm...having a midnight snack right now. It's delicious......mild and slightly sweet with some real chunks of ham providing texture. This is what Spam used to taste like until (to me, anyway) they seem to have changed their recipe which made it way too salty for me and totally inedible. 

I will definitely look for more of this ham. Perfect for storage.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I tried one of those hams once, and it was WAY salty according to how we usually salt our food. I chopped it up in to small pieces and fried them until they were brown and crispy and they were tolerable. I ate some of it like bacon/jerky, and put the rest in a pot of beans. Didn't have to add any extra salt! So I've got about 3 canned hams on the shelf near a few cans of SPAM just to have some variety.

Maybe if I boiled the ham some of the salt would come out?


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I tried one of those hams once, and it was WAY salty according to how we usually salt our food. I chopped it up in to small pieces and fried them until they were brown and crispy and they were tolerable. I ate some of it like bacon/jerky, and put the rest in a pot of beans. Didn't have to add any extra salt! So I've got about 3 canned hams on the shelf near a few cans of SPAM just to have some variety.
> 
> Maybe if I boiled the ham some of the salt would come out?


Well, there are many different brands of canned hams out there. Again...this one is _Dutch Colony_. I thought my taste buds might have been off last night, but I'm eating some right now and it still tastes very good. No off-putting saltiness, no gross texture. Just good tasting, with nice chunks of ham...somewhat like a high-quality 'chip-chop' from your deli.

I recommend it and will buy it again if I can find it. I think I got this one at the Dollar store. Will probably never buy Spam again.


----------

